# Help me design my new display layout



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

In this hobby we all have our strengths and weaknesses. Mine weakness is in designing track plans and building selections to fit a given space. But give me an ailing brass engine and I can make it run smooth again. I have a very small display layout, used to have a Marklin HO set up on it at one time, that I want a new HO layout on this table to take to shows. One that has some operation with a couple of sidings that need switched. Table is 55" x 33" in size. A 15" radius loop fits around the outside with room for a couple turnouts in the straight sections. Buildings I have on hand that I do wish to use are from the metal Woodland Scenics line. I have the corner bar, flag stop station, gun shop and the ice house. They kind of have that "seedy side" of town look to them. Time period would be late steam/early diesel, motive power is a Tenshodo USRA 0-8-0 and a MDC/Roundhouse boxcab diesel. I would like to have a couple of industires that kind of serve each other for shuttling freight cars to and from. Structures need to be off the shelf preferably and able to provide somewhat of a scenery block. I can add a small fiddle yard of one of the rear corners to give a location for "off line" traffic to originate from. Control will be analog DC with a couple of blocks for parking engines. At the front right corner when standing in front of the layout there is a small creek, thought it would make a nice drainage ditch coming from one of the industries. In the left corner I thought about putting my skid row/run down sliver of the city with a single grade crossing with the old black cantilever NJ international flashers. If someone can figure out the industries and track plan using some planning software, I would really really appreciate it. Here is a pic of the layout with a previous track set up on it, the homasote is still there, along with the creek. none of the buildings or trains in the pic exhist anymore. Mike


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey, what's your room size for the layout?

Can the new layout be bigger then 4x8?? 

I don't quite follow, do you mean change the top of your layout to a different design?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The way your set up it would be hard to switch around the yellow/orange box car?

If you tie in the back line with a switch and run your train in the opposite direction then you can back into the siding to switch the cars.


----------

